# jscal always says not calibrated. NO doc, broken link.

## Gentree

games-util/joystick-20050720

joystick set up and fully functional according to jstest, exept that driver sees it as four button when it only has two.

```
bash-3.1#jstest /dev/input/js0

Joystick (Analog 2-axis 4-button joystick) has 2 axes and 4 buttons. Driver version is 2.1.0.

Testing ... (interrupt to exit)

Axes:  0:   778  1:  -481 Buttons:  0:off  1:off  2:off  3:off 
```

If I run jscal it goes through the motions on both axes and exits correctly but if I rerun jscal -t it still reports it as uncalibrated.

```

prof@linbox /root $ jscal -t /dev/input/js0

jscal: axes not calibrated

prof@linbox /root $ jscal -c /dev/input/js0

Joystick has 2 axes and 4 buttons.

Correction for axis 0 is broken line, precision is 12.

Coeficients are: 782, 799, 722550, 443681

Correction for axis 1 is broken line, precision is 13.

Coeficients are: 882, 886, 634580, 529442

Calibrating precision: wait and don't touch the joystick.

Done. Precision is:                                             

Axis: 0:    14

Axis: 1:    16

Move axis 0 to minimum position and push any button.

Hold ... OK.                                                                  

Move axis 0 to center position and push any button.

Hold ... OK.                                                                  

Move axis 0 to maximum position and push any button.

Hold ... OK.                                                                  

Move axis 1 to minimum position and push any button.

Hold ... OK.                                                                  

Move axis 1 to center position and push any button.

Hold ... OK.                                                                  

Move axis 1 to maximum position and push any button.

Hold ... OK.                                                                  

Setting correction to:

Correction for axis 0: broken line, precision: 14.

Coeficients: 777, 792, 724500, 439684

Correction for axis 1: broken line, precision: 16.

Coeficients: 919, 931, 605247, 560977

prof@linbox /root $ jscal -p /dev/input/js0

jscal -s 2,1,14,777,792,724500,439684,1,16,919,931,605247,560977 /dev/input/js0

prof@linbox /root $ jscal -t /dev/input/js0

jscal: axes not calibrated

```

since there is not man page or doc on this package it does not help.

```
zcat /usr/share/doc/joystick*/README.gz

This is a cvs checkout from:

http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/linuxconsole/ruby/utils/

Then the Makefile was cleaned up, the 'inputattach' binary was disabled,

and the 'ffmvforce' binary was made optional via SDL variable.
```

The URL gets you a 404.

Anyone able to help on this , it looks close.

TIA, Gentree.   :Cool: 

----------

## mamac

Hi,

Did you fix your issue?

----------

## Gentree

No, I think I gave up since I got not one single reply.

joystick was not that essential to me and fixing broken pkgs with no maintainer or doc can absorb huge ammounts of time.

I had had the js working well at one time but bisecting all system changes back to time it worked was way beyond what it was waorth to me.

since certain parts of the linux world refuse to respect backwards compatibility this sort of crap happens. Solid, tested, working pkgs get broken and someone has to reinevent the wheel.

dont know what happened her and don't have time to wastye on it, sorry I can't post a solution.  :Confused: 

----------

